# Thru Door Water Dispenser Stopped



## lemonyx (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope I can get a little help in getting this face panel off the front without breaking it - the water dispenser stopped dispensing but the ice maker still works. 

I have a little "screen" filter at the point where the water it "T"'d from the water pipe out in the garage. It's clean and no blockage. I disconnected the water at the back of the fridge and the water is coming from the garage to this point. The charcoal filter that slides in at the bottom of the fridge is only 2 mths old and I think that it's still good.

This is new ground for me, appliances 
it's a Whirlpool mod# ED2JHGXR002










TIA


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/g-e-refrigerator-icemaker-does-not-work-62393/ I posted a link for repairclinic.com in that, with the part for the OP. Most likely same problem as yours. Your valve is a little bit more ($72.35) http://www.repairclinic.com/SSPartDetail.aspx?s=t-ED2JHGXR002-==i949403&PartID=949403


----------

